# also good for?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was wondering what coyotes and fox are good for other than just their fur. If I kill one, i'de like to see it go to more than just fur.

No 'your helping waterfowl' comments. Actual uses for the yote after fur is taken.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know if you could chunk up the meat and use it in fox and coyote sets while trapping or not? I know that back home they used muskrat that way for fox.
Might want to ask a trapper about this.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

huntingdude16, 
I can appreciate someone wanting to utilize their kill more efficiently but why does this trouble you that your only taking the animal for fur? We harvest deer and most other game for meat only and the argument that I hunt to feed myself or my family is hog wash, it's much cheaper to go to the store and buy processed meat. We hunt and trap for our own personal reasons, there are many reasons why I find such joy in pursuit of game but I also feel that I don't need to justify my reasons with someone who chooses not to. I can not speak for you but it is obvious to me that the attitude of a lot of hunters has been impacted by the onslaught of negative marketing by the anti's. I'm not sure when it happened but fur some how got to be a status symbol to the rich taking away this valuable resource to the common folk, there is no man made fiber as warm as fur period. Take heart huntingdude16 harvesting for fur and fur only is acceptable practice.

I've tried using meat from fox and coyotes as bait with very little success and if you like you can try to eat them, you'll probably only do this once though.

Pat G.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Shooting a yote just for his fur reminds me of the movie Dances With Wolves, where they came across a whole field of skinned bison and the carcass's left, and the calf running around. The reason that is so sad is that those bison could have fed a small army, with good meat mind you, and basicly very wasteful. I can't help but make the comparison of taking a yote just for his fur, and leaving him.
Thats why I ask. I would like to make more use out of the animal than just fur.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The days of hunting for survival are long gone. You wanna stay warm? Go buy a jacket. You wanna eat? Go to McDonalds. You wanna feel a rush?? Call a coyote in and look him in the eye at 20yds before you kill it. What you do with it after that is your business.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about using the rest of the animal. Considering the muscular makeup of a canine, their place on the foodchain, and the type of foods they eat, you can find much tastier and sanitary types of food. If you feel bad about hunting them just for the fur, then don't hunt them and let somebody else do it.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I know how you feel sometimes, because its natural for us as people not to want to waste the things we take. Right now I have a freezer full of rattlesnake skins and nobody wants them, not even my taxidermist will take them off my hands, its sad. When I was a kid I got 50 cents a foot for rattlers and now I will have to throw them away. My wife wants her space back in the freezer I guess them being in the freezer for two years is long enough. I only really like to eat rattlesnake in chili, but not every day. So there going over the side.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

10 Gauge, I am in the process of building a log home and I think those skins would make an excellent decoration. A few questions though. 1. Is it possible to ship them to MN? 2. Do I just bring them to my taxidermist to get them preserved? 3. How much for 2 of your snakes? I'll pay the shippning of course. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

to have any furs tanned here is a website and a place i highly recomend they are way cheaper than your taxidermist because he is just the middle man. turnaround took 2 months on my furs.
http://www.moylemink.com/


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you tan a snake skin? Or is it some other process? Thanks.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I too can see your point. Another way to look at it though is that you are doing the local farmer/rancher a service. Coyotes are pests. The ranch where I hunt has lost some cattle to coyotes. Even if you don't skin them and sell their fur, just by killing them you are accomplishing a purpose. I have a hard time justifying killing an animal just for killing or sport. For me there needs to be another reason to take the life of an animal--food, population control, or if it is a pest. This is how I justify killing coyotes.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Info sent to 3200ganger on different post.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

johngfoster said:


> I too can see your point. Another way to look at it though is that you are doing the local farmer/rancher a service. Coyotes are pests. The ranch where I hunt has lost some cattle to coyotes. Even if you don't skin them and sell their fur, just by killing them you are accomplishing a purpose. I have a hard time justifying killing an animal just for killing or sport. For me there needs to be another reason to take the life of an animal--food, population control, or if it is a pest. This is how I justify killing coyotes.


i agree with this statement 100%... population control is huge, if there were not guys who went out and shot the coyotes think about how many animals would no longer exist over a period of time due to the fact that coyotes are eating them... look at jackrabbits on the other hand, you can save the skin and eat the meat, what are they really good for? eating the farmers crops all summer. they would be everywhere if there was no outside impact by hunting them, granted they are everywhere but just imagine if i wouldn't have killed over 100 of them in the past 10 months how many more there would be running around, they reproduce 4 times a year with 4 or 5 each time... there could be 20 more each year per kill, this intern comes out to 2000 per year so figure 10 years from now i prevented 20,000 jack rabbits... this number is huge when you think that i was hunting an area of about 4 miles long and 1 mile wide... 
granted these are not coyotes, though it goes along the same lines for them


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> I was wondering what coyotes and fox are good for other than just their fur. If I kill one, i'de like to see it go to more than just fur.
> 
> No 'your helping waterfowl' comments. Actual uses for the yote after fur is taken.


I know how you feel. I wrestle this issue every time I pick up my pea shooter and head for the stand.

The problem I have is that I like dogs and I guess I compare, in some way, a coyote or wolf to a domestic dog. I know that they aren't the same, that 'yotes are wild, fearsome, predators whose only goal is to survive. But it's still hard to get strait in my head.

That and I think I just like and respect coyotes. They are survivors and though loathed by many, are probably the best control we have over many animals that would clean out bird nest after bird nest. They are also very cunning and a great challenge.

I've decided that if one comes in while I am out on one of my, to date unsuccessful, attempts, I'll have to make some decisions. I may blast him and I may give him a pass. I won't know this till the time comes. After all, that trigger is operated by a, presumably, thinking individual with of reason and logic. It doesn't have to be pulled. Getting one into rifle or, better yet, shotgun range may be enough. We'll see.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

